# Edible Plants



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I am intersted in links to websites that identify edible plants in nature.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

See if you cab find anything by Tom McCubbins, 'Incredible Edibles'. http://blog.ocls.info/mt/mt-tb.cgi/201


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

I tried the link but it wouldn't work :shrug: Maybe its just my machine


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

The list is endless of the field guides and other info on edible plants. You still have to be careful about what parts of the plants are edible and if they need special preparation.Then comes the real possibility that you might mistake one for something edible when it isn't. Many plants were thought to be safe when some books were printed but have since been shown to be inaccurate. My advice is to be sure about what you are looking for and do a bunch of research. Asking friends and strangers about the safety of plants is not a substitute for info from an expert. Just be sure to research well. At the very least it is a great way to spend outdoors with family and friends or even alone to enjoy the woods. The fun is in discovering.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Get a Petersons Field Guide and take it with you as you hunt/walk..it gives you habitat,pictures,season,poisonus look-a-likes, edible parts and prep methods. Having the guide with you is better than bringing a wilted part home to try to identify on-line later..you may miss important things like bark or leaves if you colected only berries....


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

They just had a great article on wild edibles in the new Hobby Farms Home magazine - it also lists several guides and has some recipes. I'm really interested in doing some foraging now, too. If you can't find the mag, I'll post the guides they listed when I get my hands on it again.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

I agree with getting a handbook and bringing it out into the woods with you. I use the internet for fine tuning what you can and cannot do with that plant after it is identified. 

I have this for my area...









I have an even more specific book 'Forest Plants of Northeastern Ontario' for my area up here. It's great. I found it by going to the local college and seeing what they were using for teaching dendrology. 


This is what I could find for your area...


----------



## Arina (May 9, 2007)

Plants for a Future Database - do a search - it is an incredible compilation of wild and non-cultivated edible plants. My fav is the daylily - but there are tons, and don't be afraid of the buggy-man!


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/plants-1.php
http://www.surviveoutdoors.com/reference/edible_plants/index.asp
http://www.pfaf.org/ This is the Plants for a Future Site.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

There are many sites on wildcrafting. Here is just one of them.

http://www.ryandrum.com/wildcrafting.htm

You could also check out a lot of native American sites. Here is just one.

[ame]http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=native+american+herbs&btnG=Google+Search&meta=[/ame]


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I stumbled across this site today. I think you'll find it very helpful.

http://www.kereenasgrimoire.com/herbals.htm#a


----------

